# 100 Open Houses: Think Nora Ephron but with real estate + a bit of romance.



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Consuelo, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Reduced to 1.99 for October!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Only 1.99 to visit one hundred "open houses" in the metropolis that is New York.  Rebecca Haas is looking for a new life.  Can she find it in the caverns of Battery Park or Murray Hill or the West Village?  Maybe in Soho or near Gracie Mansion. What about Sutton Place or Hell's Kitchen?  There's a sweet one near the Jewish Museum.  Kip's Bay is central.  And then there's Gramercy with a possible key to the adorable park.  Try on lives with Rebecca and see which one does the trick.

Price goes back up in November


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Whispers from the soul hole

You’re going along thinking everything is okay.  You’re not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes – even begins to get thicker – and you think, huh, some new kind of  ‘fresh hell’ hormones must be kicking in but I’ll take it.  Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it’s the soul hole and it says: Wait!  If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket.  Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick  Real estate is the new drug and it’s better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited.  You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want.  Then, you can say, “No thanks.”

And so begins my Kindle original, just gone on sale for 1.79.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG! You can look inside  100 Open Houses for just 2.99  The Getting Is Good!


Whispers from the soul hole

You’re going along thinking everything is okay.  You’re not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes – even begins to get thicker – and you think, huh, some new kind of  ‘fresh hell’ hormones must be kicking in but I’ll take it.  Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it’s the soul hole and it says: Wait!  If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket.   Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick   Real estate is the new drug and it’s better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited.  You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want.  Then, you can say, “No thanks.”

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG! You can look inside  100 Open Houses for just 1.79  The Getting Is Good!


Whispers from the soul hole

You’re going along thinking everything is okay.  You’re not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes – even begins to get thicker – and you think, huh, some new kind of  ‘fresh hell’ hormones must be kicking in but I’ll take it.  Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it’s the soul hole and it says: Wait!  If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket.  Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick  Real estate is the new drug and it’s better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited.  You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want.  Then, you can say, “No thanks.”

And so begins my Kindle original, just reduced to 1.79.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors?

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors?

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window?

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.

Join Rebecca Haas and visit 100 Open Houses in New York City to find the apartment that will change her life.
Will it be the sleek modern one with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Consuelo,
I downloaded the sample of 100 Open Houses last night.
I absolutely adore the way you write. Your voice is unique, quirky, and just .... great!
Buying the book now. I will read it tonight. I can't wait.
Barbara


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She begins her odyssey by searching for a new apartment. As she goes from open house to open house, she is forced to review her life choices.

Will she choose the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She needs change in the form of a new place to live. Will it be the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Consuelo, I actually reread the ending of One Hundred Open Houses last night. I wanted a certain feel good feeling before I went to sleep.
I really enjoy your style. Very clever, very honest.
Barbara


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She needs change in the form of a new place to live. Will it be the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

Amazon reviewers: "It's like Nora Ephron on sodium pentathol." "I loved this book."

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She needs change in the form of a new place to live. Will it be the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She needs change in the form of a new place to live. Will it be the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She needs change in the form of a new place to live. Will it be the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

"Like Nora Ephron on sodium pentathol."

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

"I felt so crazy today, I couldn't even talk." Rebecca is sixty, reclaimed, itchy to move on from a life that no longer fits. She needs change in the form of a new place to live. Will it be the sleek modern apartment with the "rain shower" and lava stone counters? Or the pre-war walk-up with the pocket doors? Will it be the life with the entertainment center and surround sound or the near empty studio with a huge arched window? Will it be the Junior two bedrooms where the DINK (double income, no kids) live? or the one where the DIOKAPS (Double income, one kid and pregnant again)have to move to something bigger.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

Just lowered the price on this full-length, comic litfic book with four 5=star reviews

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon UK
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life - 5-star reviews by Amazon readers

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."

And so begins my Kindle original.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042P5ES2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042P5ES2 Amazon U.K.
100 Open Houses, a novel of real estate and life

You know that conversation that runs inside your head (in tandem with your outside words) 24/7 but you only stop to hear it every few months because if you listened, you would have to do something major about your life? This is a book about Rebecca's conversation and what she did about it.

Whispers from the soul hole (an excerpt from One Hundred Open Houses).

You're going along thinking everything is okay. You're not noticeably dying or anything and even though your hair was thinning, suddenly for no reason, it stabilizes - even begins to get thicker - and you think, huh, some new kind of 'fresh hell' hormones must be kicking in but I'll take it. Still every morning, in the quiet few minutes when you swing your legs out of bed and decide to get up, this voice whispers from the old brain hole or maybe it's the soul hole and it says: Wait! If you were in an Ingmar Bergman movie and Death came and played chess with you, Death would win because you are not really living the best life you can.
All through last fall and early winter I had that thought in my pocket. Maybe it accounted for a new addiction to read real estate news. Maybe I thought a change of residence would do the trick Real estate is the new drug and it's better than crack because it only costs the price of the Sunday paper and not even that if you read it on line. But also, you can go into any Open House and see apartments and houses where you would never be invited. You can look in the medicine cabinet and in the closets and pretty much look at any d*mn thing you want. Then, you can say, "No thanks."


----------

